# Ym2210 rear loader



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

What thickness of steel would be used to make a 5' rear loader?
I ve never seen 1 close. I'd think 1/8", if so the hole loader couldn't be made that thin could it?
Thanks and praying You All have a Safe and Very Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Steve Urquell (Nov 11, 2019)

Benny, check out this thread and the PAt's EZ mover rear scoop. $550 for the 4ft, $600 for the 5ft. 








CUT Rear Loader - Who makes this?


Very nice. I use an older Ford scoop that is manual dump. It is only 1/3 yard and can be used on the smaller tractors. Ed, it looks big and heavy. Are the structure members hollow or solid? The Ford scoop does look more like a pond scoop type. I'm trying to avoid that as my uses would be...




www.tractorforum.com












Pats Easy Mover, 4 Foot Model






www.pats3pointhitchsystem.com


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Well, what I was looking at was a Wesendorf rear loader.
But they want so much for it. Not like it's not Werth it.
There's just got to be away to do the same thing. All tho they don't really show you much on the youtube videos😭


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

Steve Urquell said:


> Benny, check out this thread and the PAt's EZ mover rear scoop. $550 for the 4ft, $600 for the 5ft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what I was looking at was a Wesendorf rear loader.
But they want so much for it. Not like it's not Werth it.
There's just got to be away to do the same thing. All tho they don't really show you much on the youtube videos😭


----------

